

Anonymous goes after Hunter Moore, the infamous revenge-porn website publisher - ZeroMinx
http://nakedsecurity.sophos.com/2012/12/05/anonymous-hunter-moore/

======
paulhauggis
The problem? Anonymous does the exact same thing. They are no different.

